

Microsoft to Google: We've got a better corporate email product - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/02/microsoft_battles_google_on_youtube.html

======
charlesju
This is such garbage. I love the part where they talk about how Google's email
magically cannot be used to send Office files from one person to another.
Google apps is more than sufficient for the majority of small businesses.

------
thinkbohemian
Have you ever had to send email to hotmail, or live.com? Its horrible, they
reject (not put in the spam box) perfectly legit emails that all other web
servers accept. Would i call that better? No.

~~~
mburns
You are comparing apples and oranges.

------
dustingetz
it's not that Outlook is more secure (it's probably not), it's that there's no
chain of responsibility or someone to blame when gmail gets hacked.

------
1010011010
Outlook and exchange both suck.

